# Craignend Castle, Scotland



## maden_2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Craigend Castle sits within an area of significant historical interest, wether it be this Mansion House, the HAA Battery or the Castle.

The Castle was built in 1815 by James Smith, and was designed by Alexander Ramsay in Regency Gothic Styling, much the same as Lennox Castle. It was home to the Buchanans, Smiths, Ourtam and Yarrow families and during the mid 20th Century saw use as a zoo, although due to the location, this was never going to be a successful venture.

Within the actual Mansion, little remains of note, but in its day it would have been grand. Access was only really possible to the sunken courtyard, everything else had moss on it and was collapsed.


----------



## Shepy (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice report Mark, i do love old Castles, might have to get you to show me this place one day when we are out.

~Shepy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous old castle. Such a shame that there's not a lot left there now. Enjoyed your report and the history. Cheers.


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 20, 2008)

Shepy said:


> Nice report Mark, i do love old Castles, might have to get you to show me this place one day when we are out.
> 
> ~Shepy



No bother at all. It's about 20minutes drive away from Sonor.G's place, and as above, theres also a HAA battery there



Foxylady said:


> Gorgeous old castle. Such a shame that there's not a lot left there now. Enjoyed your report and the history. Cheers.



Its been like that ever since I was a kid, and it is a shame. I doubt anyone would restore it now, it would just cost too much money


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 20, 2008)

I love these old mansions, it's a shame they go to ruin.
Still you managed some good pics and a nice bit of history.


----------

